# New pics: Apistogramma Viejita male



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Took some new shots of my male viejita. Very interactive fish, not shy at all. Another one of the apistos I got from Jim over at mainlycichlids.com


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

Very nice pic's! Are you going to breed them? the reason I ask is that I have a pair myself and well the male is chasing the female around if she is not hiding, is this normal? There is plenty of hiding for her so she is in no danger but I am still learning about this pair. I have bred the orange flashes succesfully about 6 times,(they seem to be easer though). Its good to see others like these fish as much as I do!


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry, Males only. I am not into breeding, just enjoying the fish.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice shots, Ed.

One of my favorite species with some great coloration. It's pretty normal for the males to run the females around the tank, at least until she's sexually active. Once that occurs things will calm down.

Here's a shot of the female while herding.


----------

